# newbe



## PUDDLEBRIDGE (Jan 15, 2009)

hello from somerset, i keep a few dumbos. most colours of mice including astrix&rex


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi welcome to our forum. Do you show?

There is also another show breeder on this forum from somerset.


----------



## PUDDLEBRIDGE (Jan 15, 2009)

DomLangowski said:


> Hi welcome to our forum. Do you show?
> 
> There is also another show breeder on this forum from somerset.


i want to but have had no help in doing this


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

The first step would be to join up to the NMC (National Mouse Club) as you cant show without being a member.

Once you have joined up you will get a yearbook with all the breeders details and show dates as well as loads of other infomation.

Do you have any pics of your current mice?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## PUDDLEBRIDGE (Jan 15, 2009)

have just finished cleaning the rattery out it takes me about 6hrs on a sunday, i did take some photos to day will try and post them tonight or tomorrow. i am at the moment carry aleast 250 mice and around 80-90 dumbo rats


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey and welcome. I love the name PUDDLEBRIDGE vair vair cool =]

HAHA! we posted within the same minute!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

PUDDLEBRIDGE said:


> i am at the moment carry aleast 250 mice and around 80-90 dumbo rats


 :shock: :shock:

And welcome!  Cant wait to see some of your mice!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

:welcomeany


----------

